# 나니



## idialegre

In the following sentence, from a newspaper article, 

계산하고 나니 여전히 주머니에 30달러 정도 남아있었다.

I can't figure out what 나니 means. Is this some form of the verb 나다? Or a form of 나, meaning "I"? Or a typo?

Thanks to anyone who can clear it up for me!


----------



## vientito

idialegre said:


> In the following sentence, from a newspaper article,
> 
> 계산하고 나니 여전히 주머니에 30달러 정도 남아있었다.
> 
> I can't figure out what 나니 means. Is this some form of the verb 나다? Or a form of 나, meaning "I"? Or a typo?
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can clear it up for me!



I think that roughly translates as

"whereupon"

the first 고 나 often follows a verb to signify "after".  니 just short for 니(까)


----------



## pumpkin_bird

나니 is "-나다" + "-니".

In this sentence, the main verb is '계산하다'.
'-나다' is an assistance verb that signifies the end of an action(the main verb).

'-니' comes at the end of a word and it can be used for several purposes
but in this sentence, it is used to connect two different, but related facts: 계산하다 and 30달러가 남다.
Usually these facts comes in chronological order 
or the former is a cause of the latter,
so it is all right to understand like '(verb)고 나니' means "After I finish (verb)".

For example, 수영을 하고 나니 means "After I finished swimming".

And I would translate the sentence you asked like this:
"After I had paid, I still had about $30 in my pocket."

I hope my explanation helps!


----------



## idialegre

Thanks, pumpkin bird, that is a very lucid and helpful explanation.

Could you also use 나서 in this case, instead of 나니 ?


----------



## pumpkin_bird

Oh...I shouldn't have mentioned the chronological order for the explanation of '나니'....
I'll explain it again.

'나서' and '나니' are different.

Both are used to connect two different facts,
but '나니' is used only when the two facts are related.

As I mentioned before, 나니 is "나다" + "-니".

(A)하고 나니 (B)
A is a cause or a premise of B.
A is the main verb.

--------------------------------
'나서' is '나다'+'-여서'.

'나다' means you finished doing something,
and it is '-여서' that connects two different facts.

'-여서' can be used in both ways:
a) when those two facts are cause-and-effect,
b) when those two facts have no relation, but happened in chronological order.

If you are familiar with the usage of '-어서' or '-아서', they are basically the same.
The difference is that '-여서' is only combined with '-하다.  
'하여서' is shortened to '해서'. You may have been noticed '해서' a lot.

Here are examples:
a) 숙제를 안 해서 벌을 받았다.  (I was punished because I didn't do the homework.)
b) 도착해서 밥 먹었어. (I had arrived, and then I had a meal.) 


However, '나서' just indicates that  two facts happened in chronological order.
(A) 하고 나서 (B).
A had happened first, then B happened.
A and B do not need to be related.


Compare these two sentences:

수영을 하고 나니 추웠다.
After finishing swimming, I felt cold.

수영을 하고 나서 수박을 먹었다.
After finishing swimming, I had watermelon.

You cannot say '수영을 하고 나니 수박을 먹었다.' 
'수영을 하고 나서 추웠다.' doensn't seem to be wrong, but it sounds awkward....


Here are other examples.
a) 점심 먹고 나니 배가 아프기 시작했어요. 
b) 점심 먹고 나서 배가 아프기 시작했어요.

I would translate both sentences into "My stomach started to hurt after I had lunch."
However, the speaker of (a) hints that lunch might be the cause of his stomach ache 
whereas the speaker of (b) is just answering the question of "When did you start to feel the pain in your stomach?"
We do not know whether (b) thinks that the cause of pain is lunch or not.
Even if (b) thinks that lunch is the cause, (b) is not as sure as (a).


I hope you get the idea.
Thanks!


----------



## idialegre

Thank you so much, pumpkin bird! A beautiful and very helpful explanation!


----------

